# Long exposure



## vonnagy

how but some time exposure shots, i checked and saw that now one has started a theme with this!

20 sec
f/27


----------



## voodoocat

f11 30 seconds

*Link gone *


----------



## pilgrim

f22 30sec

*Link gone *


----------



## vonnagy

nice work voods and awesome pic Troy!

30 sec each:

*Links gone *


----------



## Jaffapie

15seconds here:

some fun in my garden 


*Links gone *


----------



## Jaffapie

oooh, and ps - wonderful work so far, everyone!


----------



## pilgrim

one second.

*Link gone *


----------



## jadin

f/6.3 : 13 seconds


----------



## vonnagy

f/22, 30 secs


----------



## Slowboat

Canon EOS 10D ,Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM 
4s f/27.0 at 173.0mm iso100


----------



## malachite

what a surprise.........more rocks from malachite


----------



## molested_cow

Just wondering how long was your shutter for the star photo?

Here's mine with about 4 min of shutter exposure.

*Links gone *


----------



## mistakendavis

i love night photography, here are some long exposure shots for you


----------



## danalec99

1/4sec
f/13
*Link gone *


----------



## jadin

I've wanted to do this for a while, I used a pen light with orange plastic on the tip. I'm going to use this as my signature for my photos.

f/8.0 for 5.0s


----------



## jadin

Took around 100 shots with my cousins using sparklers. Quite a few are really cool, but this one caught my eye.


----------



## raul_the_truck

*Link gone *
This was taken at f11 and 1/10s handheld. I didnt have my tripod with me.


----------



## AIRIC

30sec@f8

*Link gone *


----------



## danalec99

Cool AIRIC!... did you use a monopod/tripod or was it handheld?


----------



## AIRIC

Tripod. Manfrotto minipro with joystick head. 

Eric


----------



## Sash[DSL]

WOW airic this is cool, reminds me of "nowhere to hide" by antiloop video


----------



## HogHunter

Jadin,

I love it.  I would have expected to see your hand.  I assume the following:

1. You used a tripod
2. The room was completely darkened
3. You wrote backwards (or you flipped the image)

The reason I ask, is I would like to try this as well.


----------



## mavrik

*Link gone *


----------



## jadin

HogHunter said:
			
		

> Jadin,
> 
> I love it.  I would have expected to see your hand.  I assume the following:
> 
> 1. You used a tripod
> 2. The room was completely darkened
> 3. You wrote backwards (or you flipped the image)
> 
> The reason I ask, is I would like to try this as well.



Thanks HogHunter,

Let's see, the hand was invisible due to the aperture (f/8.0), it blocks enough light where only the actual flashlight shows up in the photo. If your camera has tone compensation you can set it to high(er) contrast for added effect. Room was definately darkened.  I wrote normal and flipped the image in photoshop, I didn't think it was worth the trouble to write backwards, that and it looks more natural since you're not fighting your natural tendencies.

I hope you post your results when you try it!


----------



## JonMikal

*Link gone *


----------



## hobbes28

Thought I'd try one in the car too.  Not nearly as good as Airic's but it's kinda cool.


----------



## hobbes28

One more....sorry.  This is a 16 second shot of a plane flying overhead.

*Link gone *


----------



## Wilson

Light Speed...WOW  :shock: , I just gotta try that myself. Awesome shot AIRIC!


----------



## youyesyou

pilgrim said:
			
		

> one second.
> *Link gone *



wow. that is fantastic. i'm going to rip that off from you and try it myself. great work/idea.


----------



## mistakendavis

everyone that i show this to seems to like it, what do you guys think?


----------



## jadin

Wow, absolutely love it!


----------



## jadin

For anyone not familiar with Duluth, MN, this bridge is called the aerial lift bridge, the road goes over the harbor entrance allowing cars to drive over it. When a ship comes it raises, allowing even the biggest of ships to pass underneath. Which is what you see here.

This shot was 15 seconds long at f/11.


----------



## jadin

*Link gone *


----------



## CrazyAva

Wow, all really wonderful shots!  I don't have any........I haven't really tried..........maybe I will now


----------



## HHoltman

30 sec F/8.0

*Link gone *


----------



## HogHunter

Awesome, I love the way th e shot looks so lonely.  You get the feeling of someone being left behind.


----------



## Digital Matt




----------



## SlySniper

I knew I'd use this picture eventually.

f/5.6 - 2 Seconds


----------



## Underhill

15 seconds, F2.8

*Link gone *


----------



## Thor the Mighty

*Link gone *
15 second f4.0 or somethin if i remember right


----------



## Peanuts

Eh.. I guess I will add mine too. Even though I have posted several before


----------



## CrazyAva

I saw this thread a while back and it made me curious to see what I could come up with....My son has this ring that blinks colorful lights and I just told him, stand there and move it in circles.

This image was shot with a Canon 10D hand held.
f/5.6  for 30s


----------



## crawdaddio

Hello all. 
Another of my passions.....pool. Shot at my weekly tournament.
Please critique. I'm relatively new at this and need some feedback.
*Links gone *


----------



## Peanuts

:thumbup: Excellent!  Especially the second.


----------



## uberben

Time happened to be the Theme of the day yesterday's Daily photo challenge and thought I might was well post it over here as well.  I made a thread on this in the general gallery.  Its essentially 4 photos merged in one.


----------



## bitteraspects

*Link gone *


----------



## LaFoto

Nighttime fishing in Istanbul/Turkey off a shaky bridge




0168_Istanbul_Nacht von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Robin Usagani

5 second!


----------



## cbrown222

Schwettylens said:


> 5 second!


 
that's awesome!


----------



## spacefuzz

15 minute exposure!


----------



## Robin Usagani

Man.. you can eat a whole sandwich during exposure.



spacefuzz said:


> 15 minute exposure!


----------



## Buckster

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## Buckster

9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.


----------



## Dikkie

Around 2 seconds... does it count as long exposure?


----------



## DragonHeart

small waterfall by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## AlanE

Bare by Nokinrocks, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nokinrocks/6884664961/


----------



## R3d

Southern Hemisphere Milky Way by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Terrence - Milky Way by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Moody Morning by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Caravan by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## irishguy0224

My most recent... I must say, some of the pictures in here are incredible. I need to toy with long exposures more often. 

F/22.0 at like 65mph, hanging out of the side of a car. :thumbup:




IMG_9674 by K McGuckin, on Flickr


----------



## Beav

Fantasy Sky by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr




Orb by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr




Slash by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## CouncilmanDoug

bahamahouse by Henryfradley, on Flickr
20 minutes!



Rocks by Henryfradley, on Flickr
30 seconds!


----------



## andymac1981

8 secs but can't remember the aperture.


----------



## DorkSterr

Montreal 08/16/2012 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
14-24mm f/2.8G
14mm - ISO 640
3s - f/22


----------



## andrewochs615

I love long exposure yet I haven't done much with it in regards to light trails. I need to get out more. Here is one although not very good. 





6 seconds


----------



## Mr_Wrong

f22 15sec iso100


----------



## Mr_Wrong

f22 iso100 300sec

Please feel free to check out my flickr page Flickr: J&C Photo Samples' Photostream


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Itkitsuki Island Dream by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr




&#27969;&#12428;Flow by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr




Lost Dock by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr




Monochrome Mountains by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr




Traffic Stream by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr




Ikitsuki Island by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50

Nice Tim -
20S at F/11


----------



## jabryantphotography




----------



## bc_steve

Louise Falls, Northwest Territories, Canada


----------



## jabryantphotography

Lines


----------



## Rick50

8 secs @ F/11, ISO 100


----------



## Breezy85

Reviving another old thread. Haha!

This was my first attempt at a long exposure shot, and I didn't even use a tripod.


----------



## petrochemist

Looks nice. You've stripped the EXIF, can you tell us the shutter speed?
I assume you weren't hand holding this unaided.


----------



## Breezy85

Haha I actually was hand-holding, unaided. 
I'll have to check my EXIF when I get home.


----------



## Breezy85

petrochemist said:


> Looks nice. You've stripped the EXIF, can you tell us the shutter speed?
> I assume you weren't hand holding this unaided.



Okay now that I'm home, the EXIF on that shot: 
46mm / ƒ/16 / 1/8s / ISO 400


----------



## petrochemist

Breezy85 said:


> petrochemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice. You've stripped the EXIF, can you tell us the shutter speed?
> I assume you weren't hand holding this unaided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now that I'm home, the EXIF on that shot:
> 46mm / ƒ/16 / 1/8s / ISO 400
Click to expand...

Thanks, I would have expected longer.


----------



## Breezy85

petrochemist said:


> Breezy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petrochemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice. You've stripped the EXIF, can you tell us the shutter speed?
> I assume you weren't hand holding this unaided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now that I'm home, the EXIF on that shot:
> 46mm / ƒ/16 / 1/8s / ISO 400
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I would have expected longer.
Click to expand...


It was my first attempt, so I wasn't sure exactly what to put it at.


----------



## Philmar

Ramshackle jetty on foggy Lake Atitlan, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Long exposure of ice capped Lake Ontario breakwall before dawn - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

2 minute long exposure - Lake Ontario and Kew Beach lifeguard boat by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rides at the Canadian National Exhibition by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Swing ride (long exposure) - Canadian National Exhibition, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

DSC_0374 by David Kammerer, on Flickr



DSC_9743-Edit-1 by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Why so much hurry by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Wintry sunset over Lake Ontario and Kew Beach, Toronto (1 minute exposure) by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## paigew

Philmar said:


> Wintry sunset over Lake Ontario and Kew Beach, Toronto (1 minute exposure) by Phil Marion, on Flickr



This is amazing! Love the icicles on the handrail.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

paigew said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wintry sunset over Lake Ontario and Kew Beach, Toronto (1 minute exposure) by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is amazing! Love the icicles on the handrail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


THANKS - it was a painful experience taking it. The diagonal icicles are a testament to the constant biting winds whose crashing waves were smoothed out by the 60 second long exposure.


----------



## Philmar

[90 second long exposure] Windy day over Victory Soya Mills Silos - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665

@Philmar I really like the look of motion created in the sky against the solidity of the silos. Really wish the bottom hadn't been cut off, but I'm assuming that was to eliminate all the clutter around the boottom?


----------



## Philmar

smoke665 said:


> @Philmar I really like the look of motion created in the sky against the solidity of the silos. Really wish the bottom hadn't been cut off, but I'm assuming that was to eliminate all the clutter around the boottom?



Yup - ugly fencing, garbage, parked vehicles


----------



## Philmar

[long expoure] Dreaming of a stormy day at Balmy Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Long exposure of stormy over Lake Ontario jetty - Balmy Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## GDHLEWIS




----------



## Philmar

4 minute long exposure of Centre Island pier - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## GDHLEWIS

Philmar said:


> 4 minute long exposure of Centre Island pier - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


4 minutes? what were you using ? 10 stop at night??


----------



## Philmar

10 stop or a 6 stop plus polarizer


----------



## Philmar

Long exposure photo of joggers entering Galleria Vittorio Emanuele in Milan, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## D7K

Coastline Sunrise by CJR Photography, on Flickr

D850 / 30 Sec / ISO2oo / F/11


----------



## Philmar

very well executed


----------



## Philmar

1 minute exposure of old beach breakwall - Holbox, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pier on Grand Canal  (long exposure) - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

4 minute long exposure - Holbox, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Frozen jetty on so called Balmy Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

[75 second long exposure] Calm start to the day at Rio Lagartos pier by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Frozen in time - Lake Ontario [1 minute long exposure] by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## D7K

That is awesome Phil!


----------



## D7K

Lions' Bridge - Sofia:


----------



## Philmar

D7K said:


> That is awesome Phil!



THANKS


----------



## Philmar

long exposure of Balmy Beach breakwalls by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

45 seconds at Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Philmar

1 minute long exposure of a Balmy beach pier on a wintry non-balmy day by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr




[55 second exposure] Alexandra bridge and the flooding Ottawa River by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Sparks by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Yeeee HAW!!   Nice - would look better if you have a cowboy hat on


----------



## Philmar

View of Toronto skyline from flooded Toronto Island by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Wards Island ferry zooms in to Toronto Island terminal by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ferris wheel spins at the Canadian National Exhibition (CNE) by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Mini-midway at Buskerfest  festival - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Etobicoke and the Lakeshore by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Original katomi

Don’t know if anyone here has tried but I saw a neat long exp, pic
The photographer had a camera set in the front of their car  the only way to describe the effect is the same way did
Like the star ship going to warp drive
I have done a few night shoots so are ok some need work.
Eg I have to get the camera manual out and work out second shutter or something like that as my cars seem to be driving backwards lol
The train image is something I was playing with and found I disliked the day night effect


----------



## Philmar

Torre Agbar Tower - Barcelona by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

View of Toronto skyline from flooded Toronto Island by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Nice ice art from mother nature - Balmy Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fresh snow fall over Ashbridges Bay - Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Icy Balmy Beach jetty- Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Toronto Christmas Market in the Distillery District - Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Icicles on an overcast day by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

[60 sec long exposure] Sunrise over Lake Ontario and a Balmy Beach jetty by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A windy&#x27;s day curtain of water on a Balmy Beach jetty by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Old City Hall and street car tram - Toronto by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## stk

_24mm, ISO 100, f/11, 44 sec + 48 sec_


----------



## Philmar

Broadview Hotel after dusk by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TheLandscaper

_14mm, ISO 100, f/2.8, 34 min_


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Twilight streetcar tram passing on Queen Street West by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The John H. Daniels Faculty of Architecture, Landscape, and Design by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Streetcar tram passes in front of Filmores Hotel Strip Club by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Mike Drone




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Philmar

AGO Art Gallery of Ontario and streetcar tram by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face

.


----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## Philmar

Etobicoke after dusk by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Maple Leaf Gardens by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## markjwyatt

Spooky Fountain by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Long exposure of rocky stretch of Lake Ontario - Balmy Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Just after daybreak - Humber Bay by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Philmar

Don Valley Parkway light-trails by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## SquarePeg

_CAT4903 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Don before dawn by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

{long exposure] Humber River by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Streetcar passes in font of St. Lawrence Hall by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

{long exposure] Humber River by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rosedale Valley Road by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

6 AM and all is calm by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## NancyMoranG

Philmar said:


> {long exposure] Humber River by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr



Wow, just discovered this area of TPF!
This is great!
Can you tell me the setup? Lens, filters, timing? I have had some luck with water long exposure but I think I need different filter system..
Thank you.


----------



## Philmar

NancyMoranG said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {long exposure] Humber River by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, just discovered this area of TPF!
> This is great!
> Can you tell me the setup? Lens, filters, timing? I have had some luck with water long exposure but I think I need different filter system..
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


The EXIF data is all on the flickr page....no filter. Just shot on a tripod after sunset...effect mainly caused by the large amount of foam created by the mini-falls


----------



## Philmar

Waiting for the Red Rocket by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Prince Edward Viaduct System, commonly referred to as the Bloor Viaduct by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Early morning on Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Gardyloo

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 201832


Surreal and eerie.  I like it.


----------



## stk

I forgot my tripod, and had to place the camera on the ground. Not the best for framing a shot.


 
_ISO 250, 50 mm, f/5.6, 5 sec
_
Happy new year!


----------



## zulu42




----------



## SquarePeg

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 201901



What the...


----------



## SquarePeg

stk said:


> I forgot my tripod, and had to place the camera on the ground. Not the best for framing a shot.
> View attachment 201885
> _ISO 250, 50 mm, f/5.6, 5 sec
> _
> Happy new year!



Still awesome though.  Is this a single exposure?


----------



## stk

SquarePeg said:


> stk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot my tripod, and had to place the camera on the ground. Not the best for framing a shot.
> View attachment 201885
> _ISO 250, 50 mm, f/5.6, 5 sec
> _
> Happy new year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still awesome though.  Is this a single exposure?
Click to expand...

Yes, one exposure, 5 sec.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

10 second long exposure from inside a moving longtail boat taxi - Naung Shwe, Myanmar by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Swing ride (long exposure) - Canadian National Exhibition, Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

Queen Street bridge over the Don River (as a street car passes over) by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Reston, VA by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Guy in the city jail checking me out, lol.




Time Out by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cold nights make interesting shorelines by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Streetcar passes in front of Filmores strip club by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

Fireworks over Woodbine Beach - skyline in background by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Fair Oaks Fair


----------



## Philmar

501 Street car at night: The Red Rocket by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## TATTRAT

3rd of July by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Shooting Roman Candles in to the night sky by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Impromptu unofficial Canada Day fireworks by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Don Valley at dusk by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

5.16 Va Beach Run by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dusk falls over Don Valley by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dusk falls over Humber Bay Shores by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Great Falls, VA Side by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Gardiner condolands at dusk by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## cdd29

crump theater,
55mm, ƒ/11.0, ISO 400, Pentax 645z


----------



## Philmar

Balmy Beach evening by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

757 Run 8.19.21 by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

DC Tidal Basin by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Humber Bay Shores by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Monument by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

September days on Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

D.C. Nights by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Looking down Lakeshore Avenue by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Just a reminder that winter is just around the corner.... by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Va Beach Sunrise by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Flatiron Gooderham Building at night by Phil Marion (195 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Union Station and CN Tower by Phil Marion (195 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

The Mothership by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## cdd29

Louisville looking from Indiana


----------



## Philmar

Daybreak by large jetty on Balmy Beach by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ice candles on a Balmy Beach jetty - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Centre Island Pier by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## petrochemist

I'm surprised to find I don't seem to have shared any images in this thread yet, so I'll make a start:
A shot of the London eye from Buckingham palace, the 30s exposure managed to get rid of any tourists.


Distant London EyeR by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr

Picking an alternate subject during a low light workshop session (60s).


ghostly photographers by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

Zakim Reflected by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Streetcar passing under pedestrian bridge- Eaton Centre by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Rickbb

Forgot how long this exposure was. Long enough for me to walk around with a burning stick from the camp fire. lol. Original shot on Kodachrome 25 with a Nikormat when I was a student in CC. 





Another on Kodachrome 25 from "back in the day".


----------



## Philmar

beside the Falls by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## petrochemist

Break by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Streetcar passes by Old City Hall by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto sunset by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Spring at Burke Lake Park by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## petrochemist

Wire spinning at dusk by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

DSC_2031.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




cmw3_d40_DSC_3732-72 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Subway heads southbound by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lone tree by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Northhampton County, VA by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Victoria Day fireworks over the Leuty by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Queen St East streetcar before dawn by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bridgepoint Health after dark by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Pungo Ferry Bridge Sunset by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

10 second long exposure from inside a moving longtail boat taxi - Naung Shwe, Myanmar by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The CNE fair is back!! by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leslie Street Spit  is a man-made landfill that began in the 1950s by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Midway ride at CNE [long exposure] by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

DVP at night by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Balmy Beach jetty long exposure by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Long exposure on a cold cold moring by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## cdd29

local theater being restored


----------

